# My L1 and Eureka Olympus 75E with Mythos Titanium Burrs.....NICE!



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm all set up and never changing. L1 with Bottomless PF and VST single shot and double shot baskets, Eureka Olympus 75e with Mythos Titanium Burrs, some Motta jugs and a custom tamper for those single shots. I'm a happy man.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great set up.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

See 17 years of marriage is worth the wait for a new Grinder.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Love that, the 75e shows just how low profile the l1 is.

no wonder you'll never change!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks lovely. That 75e doesn't look as big and overpowering as I expected


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks TSK.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You Sir are all set up. Even got an iPod beatbox so you can get on down whilst enjoying great tasting coffee! Sorted! ?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had to put it next to the L1 because if I put it in the corner it does look big. Right next to the L1 its fine doesn't look out of place at all.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep I'll be pulling the shots and gettin down wit it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought an L1 was bigger than that (not having seen one in the metal), looks great, a lovely set up


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice one enjoy the good times ahead


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Rhys, yes the L1 is not a big machine. The only thing that you need is the height for the lever. As you can see that towers above the grinder in front of the window.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Thanks to you mate, thanks for the advice on it all, I'm very happy with the look, size and quality of my set up. Can't believe the coffee could taste so different from a better grinder.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am now selling my beloved Mignon on the Forum


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was given some beans to season my Olympus Burrs. Must have been about 8/9kg. Worked a treat, the coffee is delicious, my taste buds are buzzing but so are my ear buds. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! LOL.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

My Mignon has now gone.


----------

